# bow hunt only management areas



## mat280 (Jun 7, 2008)

OK guys and gals if you had your choice of bow hunt only management areas to go to what would it be? I'm not doing the Illinois thing anymore just want to do the Georgia areas this year. Might someone share a bit of their knowledge. I just like to bow hunt. thanks Mat


----------



## killNgrill (Jun 8, 2008)

i havent spent much time here but Sheffield WMA is bow only and its pretty good from what i have been told. Its in Paulding County and its right near Paulding Forest so that expands your hunting but PF probably not as big a deer as Sheffields.


----------



## Dupree (Jun 8, 2008)

doe run for the chance at a monster, then sheffield.


----------



## CharrDad (Jun 9, 2008)

I'll be hitting McGraw Ford this fall.


----------



## foodplotplanter (Jun 10, 2008)

berry creek in monroe county


----------



## mat280 (Jun 11, 2008)

*I missed the best scouting time*

I did some scouting in Illinois back in early April. I guess you could say I wasted my time. It's worth every penny to hunt up there I'm just tired of the grind. I should have been doing my scouting here. Thanks for all that shared, it is greatly appreciated. With gas prices I'm probably not gonna get to go every weekend like I would like. If someone would like a bud let me know I hate to hunt by myself. All you got to do is say lets go and I'm gone. 
  Keep all the information coming!!!


----------



## dorkmen (Jun 12, 2008)

There is a track on Bullard creek that has monsters. They are ghost however and have been bow hunted for years.  From what I can tell they only move in the wind which for me seems unusual.


----------



## robert carter (Jul 4, 2008)

Bullard Creeks archery tract on an average day during the week is as crowded as the weekend gun hunts it seems.RC


----------



## ejs1980 (Jul 5, 2008)

My pick is doerun only because it's the closest bow only to the house. Grand Bay is close and has a small archery only area but alot of people pile in there during archery season. Kind of wish they'd hunt the rifle areas during archery season then hunt unpressured deer there during gun season


----------



## aeubanks (Jul 10, 2008)

I agree, Doerun, there is hardly any pressure and if I could only show yall some pictures of the bucks  taken on the bordering properties. Its a prime spot if you hit it right.


----------



## craigsexton (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi everyone, I too am looking for some good wma land to hunt on. I just moved here from East TN and I currently live in Cowetta County. 

Can someone point me to the place to better understand all of the wma area's that you all are talking about so as I can get a bearing for where they are and how to get there?

Craig


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 14, 2008)

try this
http://www.n-georgia.com/wildlifemap.htm

btw welcome to Woody's


----------



## SHMELTON (Jul 15, 2008)

Craig,
Check out Joe Kruz.  I live in coweta also, its only about 40 min away!  It is also a quality buck wma.  Then you have west point in franklin which is about the same distance.


----------



## ronmac13 (Jul 15, 2008)

I went to keg creek wma one day, I walked for about an hour and saw close to 12 deer in that little walk, Its bow. Dont know how far from you it is. And di lane, I went to di lane one day around noon walked for a little bit then it started raining, I didnt see any deer, but that place was loaded with deer sing, and some of the biggest tracks ive seen in ga.


----------



## dc410n1 (Jul 15, 2008)

*archery Only*

I hunt with archery equipment all season long. When the gun season opens the archery area's are empty. I have hunted every archery only wma south of macon. My Fav are Tuckahoe, Big Hammock, Grandbay and ceder creek.
There is plenty of room when the guns kick off.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 21, 2008)

Don't overlook the part of Redlands WMA right near the Oconee River on Hwy 15. Some good deer come out of that area most years.


----------



## bobcat (Jul 23, 2008)

Stay away from doerun wma theres crazy people in the vicinity


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Jul 24, 2008)

bobcat said:


> Stay away from doerun wma theres crazy people in the vicinity



i agree...been huntin it for several years now...seems to always be some kind of interuption to your hunt...there were some abac guys a couple years back that werent so courteous...and i had some folks walk some labs up on top of me one time...lots of huntin pressure first couple weeks its open...prolly much less pressure later in the season.  good luck to all, not one of my favorites for sure, but has potential if the star align for ya


----------



## pnome (Jul 24, 2008)

Don't overlook Carter's Lake either.   That's a nice place that doesn't get too much traffic.  Also look at Rocky Mountain PFA


----------



## cpowel10 (Jul 24, 2008)

bobcat said:


> Stay away from doerun wma theres crazy people in the vicinity



Yep crazy people.  Stay far away.

If you ever see a white ford truck there, everyone should stay away.  That guy is crazy


----------



## Dupree (Jul 28, 2008)

hortonhunter22 said:


> i agree...been huntin it for several years now...seems to always be some kind of interuption to your hunt...there were some abac guys a couple years back that werent so courteous...and i had some folks walk some labs up on top of me one time...lots of huntin pressure first couple weeks its open...prolly much less pressure later in the season.  good luck to all, not one of my favorites for sure, but has potential if the star align for ya



When I was at abac I hunted it twice. Saw 3 bucks, two of them in bow range. Nice 9 pointer didnt give me the shot I wanted and I killed an 8 pointer. The one I saw that wasnt in bow range was a pig!! I think its a great place, just too many folks in the woods. My buddy hunted it once and killed a 9 pointer a couple days after I killed my 8.


----------



## aeubanks (Aug 1, 2008)

Are you the crazy ABAC kid they were talkin about, 4X4tacomasd?


----------



## Dupree (Aug 4, 2008)

aeubanks said:


> Are you the crazy ABAC kid they were talkin about, 4X4tacomasd?



Never had any run-ins with folks out there just deer. I hunted it during the week.


----------



## dc410n1 (Aug 24, 2008)

Take a trip to Blackbeard Island, longest running archery only hunt in the US and you will see plenty of deer. There are two 3-day hunts each year and its non quota. I hunted the island the last 23 years and will be there this year.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 24, 2008)

pnome said:


> Don't overlook Carter's Lake either.   That's a nice place that doesn't get too much traffic.  Also look at Rocky Mountain PFA



there isn't any deer on coosawattee wma around carters lake ssshhhh


----------



## scambooger (Aug 25, 2008)

*Dixie creek at west point*

Has anyone hunted the dixie creek tract at west point WMA?I know its archery only and i've never seen many vehicles at the checkin kiosk when i've passed by there going to yellow jacket.


----------



## BIGABOW (Aug 25, 2008)

scambooger said:


> Has anyone hunted the dixie creek tract at west point WMA?I know its archery only and i've never seen many vehicles at the checkin kiosk when i've passed by there going to yellow jacket.



I think "PAYMASTER" hunts there periodically(sp)


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Dixie Creek Area is the Archery Only Area of West Point WMA. I have hunted there several times (without success) and their are a few hunters that hunt there regularly. There have been several nice bucks taken off Dixie Creek,just not by me.


----------



## Katera73 (Aug 25, 2008)

Allen creek WMA in Hall co. and Don cater state park in Hall co. are pretty good spots. I'm going to be at Mcgraw ford WMA most of the year.


----------

